# Bloqueador de Frecuencia Celular



## neontiger (Ago 15, 2006)

Hola que tal, envio un cordial saludo a toda la comunidad, espero que ustedes puedan ayudarme lo que sucede es que me interesaria construir un "bloqueador de celular" lo que tengo entendido q realiza este aparatito es emitir un onda baja de radiofrecuencia capaz de evitar hacer o recibir llamadas por medio del telefono celular, espero que ustedes los profesionales puedan ayudarme. 

SAludos y gracias anticipadas


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 16, 2006)

Hola,

Dale una mirada a esta tema:

ANULADOR GSM TELEFONOS MOVILES

Saludos.


----------



## neontiger (Ago 16, 2006)

Gracias!


----------

